# Récupérer automatiquement, sur le site d'Enédis, l'information de coupure temporaire !



## Henri (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous.
Il parait, que peut-être des coupures d'électricité vont arrivées 
Pour savoir si notre quartier sera concerné, il faudra aller sur le site
https://coupures-temporaires.enedis.fr/verification_coupure_adresse.html
puis rentrer notre adresse.

J'ai toujours le raccourci de Nicolas Furno (pour iGeneration) qui générait automatiquement les attestations de déplacement Covid.
Il y a pas mal de point commun : Aller sur une page web, rentrer une information, valider l'entrée.
Il faudrait en plus un test, comme :
SI résultat différent de "Aucune coupure exceptionnelle n’est prévue à l’heure actuelle pour l'adresse sélectionnée."
--Alors ne rien faire
--Sinon afficher le résultat.
J'ai essayé de m'inspirer de son Raccourci pour le faire moi même, mais j'ai clairement pas le niveau (surtout sur le test) !

Est-ce que quelqu’un serait capable de faire un Raccourci, pour que notre téléphone regarde chaque jour si nous allons faire parti des heureux gagnants du délestage le lendemain ?





[URL unfurl="true"]https://www.igen.fr/ailleurs/2020/10/notre-raccourci-pour-remplir-rapidement-lattestation-de-deplacement-pour-le-couvre-feu-118323?page=5[/URL]


----------

